

Sydney Morning Herald writer arrested for story - JoshTriplett
https://twitter.com/bengrubb/status/70394428916903937

======
JoshTriplett
Other relevant links:

"@bengrubb was arrested over the @cmlh yarn in the SMH today" -
<https://twitter.com/natecochrane/status/70397618743816192>

The story in question: [http://www.smh.com.au/technology/security/security-
experts-g...](http://www.smh.com.au/technology/security/security-experts-go-
to-war-wife-targeted-20110517-1eqsm.html)

The events reported in the story sound potentially questionable, though run-
of-the-mill for security researchers testing for websites vulnerabilities. Not
at all obvious what in the story could get the _writer_ arrested, though.
Perhaps for publishing a photo obtained via the security vulnerability?

------
cromulent
It seems he has been released, although his iPad remains seized.

<https://twitter.com/#!/bengrubb>

------
hoodoof
Australia what a great place for freedom.

